# Secret Weapon



## Pappy (Feb 11, 2014)

Towards the end of WW2, Germany was about to launch their latest secret weapon, Herr Tank. It was modified to safely carry troops into battle at high speeds. Hitler proclaimed that every family will own Herr Tank after Germany defeats the allies.
i have obtained a very rare secret picture of Herr Tank and am please to share it with you.

( does anyone get the feeling I just have too much time on my hands?)


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 11, 2014)

_Das VolksPanzer_?


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 11, 2014)

_*Yep you and me both Pappy*_:lofl:


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 11, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> _Das VolksPanzer_?



It was the way I drove it!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 11, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> It was the way I drove it!



They _were _tough little cars.

I say _were_, but I think they _still_ make them in Mexico or Brazil or some such hot place ... probably 1/4 as tough now, and 10 times costlier.


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 11, 2014)

Yeah they're a lot tinner now.  Those old Beetles could bounce buses of the fenders.  My aunt rolled one on the forestry road. She walked home to the farm and, called in the cavalry (husband).  They pulled it up the bank with the tractor and she drove it home with just a few scratches on it.  She was a tough cookie too, a few bruises and a bandaid but she was lucky the creek was dry.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 11, 2014)

I'll bet there are a few thousand stories like that. 

My own is that I had a college chum who took a Super Bug and dropped a racing Porsche engine into it - that thing was Herbie The Terror-Bug. I never imagined it could go so fast straight-line, nor take turns on two wheels the way it did. Sleet or snow, rain or shine, that thing just kept going. 

Another story - a co-worker of my brother had a Bug and, being rather fastidiously clean about everything, took the entire engine out once a month, carried it up to his 3rd-floor apartment, stuck it in the bathtub and degreased and washed it. layful:


----------



## That Guy (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 12, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Towards the end of WW2, Germany was about to launch their latest secret weapon, Herr Tank. It was modified to safely carry troops into battle at high speeds. Hitler proclaimed that every family will own Herr Tank after Germany defeats the allies.
> i have obtained a very rare secret picture of Herr Tank and am please to share it with you.
> 
> ( does anyone get the feeling I just have too much time on my hands?)



LOL, this is a hoot Pappy!  Nowadays I definitely have too much time on my hands but nice to have this place to spend the extra


----------

